
This Is the Fascinating Way Blue Eyes Get Their Colour - devy
http://www.sciencealert.com/science-how-blue-eyes-get-their-colour
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16101706](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16101706)

